# Tri Am



## ger147 (Aug 9, 2013)

What sort of format is a Tri Am?

The comp in 2 weeks time in my diary is a Gents Tri Am but I have no idea what sort of comp it is.  Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 9, 2013)

ger147 said:



			What sort of format is a Tri Am?

The comp in 2 weeks time in my diary is a Gents Tri Am but I have no idea what sort of comp it is.  Can anyone enlighten me?
		
Click to expand...

Teams of three, best net score on each hole counts.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Aug 9, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Teams of three, best net score on each hole counts.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great format, usually in a three ball two players have a crap hole and someone has a stormer.


----------

